# Home Depot Racing lip. (garage door liner content)



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

Well, I just got sponsored by home depot racing so the first thing they gave me was a sweet front lip. Made with rubber garage door liner, 3m double sided tape, and a couple screws.
Came out to about 13 dollars. Might look best on a black or lava gray car. Not the best looking thing on the market, but I won't be crying when I ruin it and you can't really complain for the price.
Sorry for the iphone pic.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: Home Depot Racing lip. (LEWXCORE)*

Looks like you spent $3.01 too much








http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ories


----------



## JustMike (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Home Depot Racing lip. (skotti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skotti* »_Looks like you spent $3.01 too much








http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ories


Did you notice the $35 shipping...whatta rip


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

lol 30 dollars shipping WTF?
The garage door liner was actually 8.99 but the tape was 4 dollars, so that's why it came out to 13 dollars lol.
That's hilarious how he completely avoids showing it not on the car.. i wonder how many people actually order these.
EDIT: WOW he includes the 3M tape! what a deal! lol


----------



## smokeshow01 (Nov 14, 2009)

Looks good for DIY.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_lol 30 dollars shipping WTF?

Got to make profit somewhere


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_lol 30 dollars shipping WTF?


Usually a sign of a ripoff. They charge a really low price for a low quality product and then if the person wants to return it they will only get back the price of the item, not the shipping, and they would have to pay for the return shipping as well.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (MisterJJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MisterJJ* »_
Usually a sign of a ripoff. They charge a really low price for a low quality product and then if the person wants to return it they will only get back the price of the item, not the shipping, and they would have to pay for the return shipping as well.

Shipping charges do not apply to ebay's final value fees. Hence why you will sometimes see items listed for $.01 but with a $50 shipping charge.
Dave


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: Home Depot Racing lip. (LEWXCORE)*

Does this utilize the latest technology from the Ferrari 458, in which the spoiler will deflect at speed and in this case, divert air back to under the car?


----------



## motojoe (Nov 30, 2006)

When you curve it around the corner of the bumper do you have to make any cuts? Or does the rubber allow enough flex? And what parts did you tape and screw. Thanks. Any close ups would be great.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *LWNY* »_Does this utilize the latest technology from the Ferrari 458, in which the spoiler will deflect at speed and in this case, divert air back to under the car?


Yes, as a matter of fact, the HDR lip does anything you can ever imagine it to do.

_Quote, originally posted by *motojoe* »_When you curve it around the corner of the bumper do you have to make any cuts? Or does the rubber allow enough flex? And what parts did you tape and screw. Thanks. Any close ups would be great. 


I taped the whole thing, and yes it comes in a roll just to give you an idea of how flexible it is. No cuts required, you just tape it on in whatever shape you need it to be. I just drilled maybe about 8 screws in spread throughout just to reinforce the tape.
just search google for home depot lip and you'll find detailed diy's


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

did you happen to every own a HONDA in your past life


----------



## REVGTI (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (RedLineRob)*

ricetastic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I just made a rear wing out of rain gutter material and flashing from Home Depot was well.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: (REVGTI)*


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedLineRob* »_did you happen to every own a HONDA in your past life 



_Quote, originally posted by *REVGTI* »_ricetastic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I just made a rear wing out of rain gutter material and flashing from Home Depot was well.


No, this is my first owned car, and if you want to go around calling it a *****, well it's a 460whp audi and has no exterior modifications other than a couple little touches, wheels, a drop, and this little lip. It doesn't look "rice" to me..you guys should stop hating because I made a lip that looks decent for chump change while people are charging a lot more for real lips.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*

Should have kept looking down more isles, you could have had a full body kit.










_Modified by Uber-A3 at 9:09 AM 1-12-2010_


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uber-A3* »_Should have kept looking down more isles, you could have had a full body kit.











image doesn't work sir, but I am very interested. Also, if you could tell me which isles are more likely to have things I can use for a mid hatch spoiler, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*

Dude... Don't get all bent out of shape. We're just having some fun. Heck, I liked your idea so much I did the same thing.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*

I actually do like this DIY. Subtle and cheap, can't go wrong.
Just in case you are interested in one of those really expensive lips without paying very much for it, we do have them:
Click here - Votex.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I actually do like this DIY. Subtle and cheap, can't go wrong.
Just in case you are interested in one of those really expensive lips without paying very much for it, we do have them:
Click here - Votex.



Lol, thank you chris. Does that happen to fit on s-line models as well?


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: Home Depot Racing lip. (LEWXCORE)*

Doesn't look bad from that distance. How does it look closer up?
You'll have to make sure you keep it nice and black with tire shine or Back to Black or something or it could look cheap.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwlippy* »_Doesn't look bad from that distance. How does it look closer up?
You'll have to make sure you keep it nice and black with tire shine or Back to Black or something or it could look cheap. 


lol good idea, I guess tire shine would do the trick considering it's rubber and all. 
i'll snap some closeups with a real camera when i get a chance for all the haterzzzzzzzzz!!!!!!









_Quote, originally posted by *MisterJJ* »_Dude... Don't get all bent out of shape. We're just having some fun. Heck, I liked your idea so much I did the same thing.











LOL no i love it..keep them coming hahaha


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_
Yes, as a matter of fact, the HDR lip does anything you can ever imagine it to do.
I taped the whole thing, and yes it comes in a roll just to give you an idea of how flexible it is. No cuts required, you just tape it on in whatever shape you need it to be. I just drilled maybe about 8 screws in spread throughout just to reinforce the tape.
just search google for home depot lip and you'll find detailed diy's


So if it is so flexible, how do you know what it looks like when driving at high speed? If might bent completely back and perform no functions at all, besides being abnormal looking.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RcCBwm0rZBY
idk does it look bent back?? lol


----------

